# Should I buy a Canon T4i or T5i



## Siconds

Hello, I am somewhat new to the realm of DSLR photography and I've been wanting to purchase a DSLR for quite some time now. Long story short, I have had my eye on the T4i for the past few months and when I was just about to purchase the T4i, Canon announced that the T5i would be released around the end of April. 

What I'm trying to decide is if the new features and improvements included with the T5i are really "worth it". As of now the T4i body is $100 cheaper than the pre-order price for the T5i body because it's being discontinued or whatever. My budget isn't so tight that I couldn't purchase one or the other, it's more of which is the better deal.

Also, would it be better to buy the kit lens for now or to purchase the body and some other lens? I pretty much like landscape and anything from dogs to smaller objects.

Thanks in advanced and sorry for my limited vocabulary


----------



## JohnTrav

I haven't read any reviews on the t5i or any of the new features. 

I would go with a t4i and invest in a nice lens. 

Have you thought about a 60d?


----------



## 07Vios

I would just get the T4i, but wait until they go on clearance. The T5i is essentially the same thing with the exception of a supposedly new live view autofocus system and aesthetics.

I normally dislike kit lenses on Rebels, but the T4i/T5i have STM kit lenses, which is supposedly design to work well in video. If you don't plan on shooting video, I say just get the T4i body, and spend some money on better glass (but the kit lens will meet your shooting needs as long as you have enough light around).


----------



## Siconds

JohnTrav said:


> I haven't read any reviews on the t5i or any of the new features.
> 
> I would go with a t4i and invest in a nice lens.
> 
> Have you thought about a 60d?


Are there any lenses that you would recommend?
and yes, I have considered it, but from what I've heard and what I've researched it seems that they have almost identical specs and the T4i has touch screen. Am I missing something? 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Siconds

07Vios said:


> I would just get the T4i, but wait until they go on clearance. The T5i is essentially the same thing with the exception of a supposedly new live view autofocus system and aesthetics.
> 
> I normally dislike kit lenses on Rebels, but the T4i/T5i have STM kit lenses, which is supposedly design to work well in video. If you don't plan on shooting video, I say just get the T4i body, and spend some money on better glass (but the kit lens will meet your shooting needs as long as you have enough light around).


I think that they've already gone on sale. Bestbuy is selling the T4i with the 18-135mm STM for about $800. I'm thinking about either getting the T4i with the STM lens or getting it with the 18-55mm and getting an additional lens. Are there any that you would recommend for close up shots?


----------



## ronlane

07Vios said:


> I would just get the T4i, but wait until they go on clearance. The T5i is essentially the same thing with the exception of a supposedly new live view autofocus system and aesthetics.
> 
> I normally dislike kit lenses on Rebels, but the T4i/T5i have STM kit lenses, which is supposedly design to work well in video. If you don't plan on shooting video, I say just get the T4i body, and spend some money on better glass (but the kit lens will meet your shooting needs as long as you have enough light around).



Seems that when I saw the announcement for the 5i, that there was a new kit lens with it. The upgrades from the 4i weren't much so that is pretty much a wash.


----------



## CherylL

Siconds said:


> 07Vios said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just get the T4i, but wait until they go on clearance. The T5i is essentially the same thing with the exception of a supposedly new live view autofocus system and aesthetics.
> 
> I normally dislike kit lenses on Rebels, but the T4i/T5i have STM kit lenses, which is supposedly design to work well in video. If you don't plan on shooting video, I say just get the T4i body, and spend some money on better glass (but the kit lens will meet your shooting needs as long as you have enough light around).
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they've already gone on sale. Bestbuy is selling the T4i with the 18-135mm STM for about $800. I'm thinking about either getting the T4i with the STM lens or getting it with the 18-55mm and getting an additional lens. Are there any that you would recommend for close up shots?
Click to expand...


I purchased the T4i with the 18-135 STM lens last year and shortly after that picked up the 40mm STM pancake.  Between the two I used the 40mm most often.  Much lighter and a great walking around lens.  Just picked up the 50mm 1.4 for photos, but doesn't have the wide view like the 40mm in close spaces.  The STM lenses have the quiet focusing for video, but I don't care for the continual hunt & focus that comes with shooting Auto and I think Manual be better.  Still a noob.   How the T5i compares with the tracking to the T4i, I don't know.


----------



## PropilotBW

Siconds said:


> JohnTrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read any reviews on the t5i or any of the new features.
> 
> I would go with a t4i and invest in a nice lens.
> 
> Have you thought about a 60d?
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any lenses that you would recommend?
> and yes, I have considered it, but from what I've heard and what I've researched it seems that they have almost identical specs and the T4i has touch screen. Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks for your reply
Click to expand...


You are correct.  The 700D has very minimal upgrades from the 650D.  It's not worth the money to buy the newest model. In 6 months Canon will unviel the t6i. 
I'm not sure I like the touchscreen feature.  Are you preferring to take still photos or videos?  It might sway your decisions between Canon and Nikon.


----------



## Siconds

Currently, I prefer still photos over videos. And I feel that the touchscreen would really add ease to changing settings an whatnot. 

@CherylL
Thanks for the info, I've been debating on getting the pancake also, mostly because of the price and because I've heard so much about it.


----------



## Wyler

Perhaps you should wait for the t6i, should be worth the wait.


----------



## PropilotBW

Wyler said:


> Perhaps you should wait for the t6i, should be worth the wait.



Of course I was only joking about the future release of the t6i, based on how often they've released their models, it's anyone's guess.


----------



## JohnTrav

Siconds said:


> Are there any lenses that you would recommend?
> and yes, I have considered it, but from what I've heard and what I've researched it seems that they have almost identical specs and the T4i has touch screen. Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks for your reply



From reviews I read the 60d has a slight better with image quality of stills. Don't ask me why it how because I also read its the same sensor. And when it comes to technical stuff like that I'm not sure. Just basing it on reviews I have read. 

Touch screen doesn't add any value to me when it comes to dslr cameras. To me it's just something else that can go wrong with the camera. But hey everyone has their personal opinions. 

Another feature I love about my 7D and is huge or me that is on the 60D as well is the digital screen on the too of the camera that tells you all your settings on the camera. I don't like how the rebels do not have one built with it. That is a big feature I personally like to have and use all the time. On the other hand you can always set your LCD on the back to display that info. My brother sets his t1i up to show it. 

As far as lens goes for for landscape I would say wide angle lenses. Any canon L lens you get is really nice. For a zoom lens the canon 70-200 L is really nice. Very good for portraits too. 

If you don't want to spend that much on a lens or wide angle the tokina 11-16 I hear is very nice. Also sigma makes a 70-200 that gets good reviews also. 

I have a kit 18-55 canon lens and it does a decent job. It gets wide. Something you can you around with.


----------



## Siconds

I have decided to go with the T4i as it's very cheap right now and the T4i is essentially the same as the T5i. As for another lens, I'm still a bit confused on what I should get but I'll worry about that bit later.
Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## PropilotBW

Siconds said:


> I have decided to go with the T4i as it's very cheap right now and the T4i is essentially the same as the T5i. As for another lens, I'm still a bit confused on what I should get but I'll worry about that bit later.
> Thank you everyone for your help!



Just a recommendation...the Canon 50mm f/1.8 is $100 (or less if used).  It is a very good lens to learn Depth of Field at a low price.  For the money, it's really a must have.  The image sharpness will be far superior to that of the 18-55 kit lens your camera comes with.


----------



## 07Vios

Congrats on the purchase. As for close up shots (like macro work?)? I would go with a Canon 100mm f2.8 (L or non-L). I can provide some example pics if you are interested.


----------



## Siconds

Sure! Anything would help.


----------



## Siconds

PropilotBW said:


> Siconds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided to go with the T4i as it's very cheap right now and the T4i is essentially the same as the T5i. As for another lens, I'm still a bit confused on what I should get but I'll worry about that bit later.
> Thank you everyone for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a recommendation...the Canon 50mm f/1.8 is $100 (or less if used).  It is a very good lens to learn Depth of Field at a low price.  For the money, it's really a must have.  The image sharpness will be far superior to that of the 18-55 kit lens your camera comes with.
Click to expand...

I will check it out, thanks.


----------



## 07Vios

Siconds said:


> Sure! Anything would help.



View attachment 40249


 





View attachment 40250

View attachment 40251


----------



## 07Vios

Wasn't sure what you meant by close up, so I gave some macro shots and some close ups. Disregard the white DC shoes. That was shot with an 85mm, and I can't figure out how to take it out. I deleted it, but it became an attachment for some reason.


----------



## Juga

PropilotBW said:


> Siconds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnTrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read any reviews on the t5i or any of the new features.
> 
> I would go with a t4i and invest in a nice lens.
> 
> Have you thought about a 60d?
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any lenses that you would recommend?
> and yes, I have considered it, but from what I've heard and what I've researched it seems that they have almost identical specs and the T4i has touch screen. Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct.  The 700D has very minimal upgrades from the 650D.  It's not worth the money to buy the newest model. In 6 months Canon will unviel the t6i.
> I'm not sure I like the touchscreen feature.  Are you preferring to take still photos or videos?  It might sway your decisions between Canon and Nikon.
Click to expand...


I personally LOVE the touchscreen and while it seems like a gimmick it is actually very functional and makes changing settings a breeze. To address the OP, the T5i and the T4i don't have much differences between themselves tech wise although the T5i will be coming out with a new 18-55mm STM lens. My personally opinion is to go with the T4i with the 18-135 STM and start saving for an upgrade. Someone else mentioned the 60D and while that is a nice camera after I played with the T4i and the 60D I didn't see where spending the extra money made a difference.


----------



## TCampbell

07Vios said:


> Wasn't sure what you meant by close up, so I gave some macro shots and some close ups. Disregard the white DC shoes. That was shot with an 85mm, and I can't figure out how to take it out. I deleted it, but it became an attachment for some reason.



You can edit your post... but don't look in the main body of the post, look in the section below the post for a button labeled "Manage Attachments".  You should see the attachments in a sub-window and you can remove them from there. 

There are two parts... a bottom area which shows what you have attached to the current message, and a top area that shows what you've uploaded to the forum site.  If that attachment appears in any other message then you wouldn't want to delete it from the top area (otherwise the other message would have a broken attachment.)

BTW, I _really_ like the EF-S 60mm f/2.8 USM Macro.  I no longer use an EF-S body (well... other than my 60Da but that's an astrophotography camera body that only gets attached to telescopes, not camera lenses) so I ultimately gave my 60mm to a relative.  I practically wax-poetic about what a great lens that is (I think it is quite possibly the best EF-S lens ever made by Canon.)

I have the EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro and the EF-S 60mm definitely competes with respect to image quality.  Considering the 60mm costs about half the price of the 100mm, I think that lens is quite a bargain (although you cannot put the EF-S 60mm on a full-frame body.  Also keep in mind that an EF-S lens only has to maintain good image quality to a distance of about 15 mm from the lens center axis... whereas an EF lens has to hold good image quality to a distance of about 22mm from center axis... which explains why it's possible to get less expensive EF-S lenses that perform extremely well (it's easier for them to perform well.))

You can think of a 60mm lens on a crop-body as being the equivalent of a 100mm lens on a full-frame body.  The angle of view will be about the same.  A longer macro is nice for subjects where you don't necessarily want to get too close (e.g. insects that might run away) but for product & food photos you (hopefully) don't have to worry about your subject running away and it'll allow your camera to be a bit closer (which will still be fairly far back... just not nearly as far as a 100mm lens.)  It's also nice to have a longer macro lens focal length for images where you might be so close that your shadow or the camera's shadow may interfere with the lighting -- a longer lens puts you farther away when doing true close-up work.


----------



## Siconds

> I personally LOVE the touchscreen and while it seems like a gimmick it is actually very functional and makes changing settings a breeze. To address the OP, the T5i and the T4i don't have much differences between themselves tech wise although the T5i will be coming out with a new 18-55mm STM lens. My personally opinion is to go with the T4i with the 18-135 STM and start saving for an upgrade. Someone else mentioned the 60D and while that is a nice camera after I played with the T4i and the 60D I didn't see where spending the extra money made a difference.



Now that I actually have my hands on the T4i and the touchscreen, although it's very easy to adjust settings, I could probably do without it. I actually ended up purchasing the T4i with the 18-55mm lens for a few reasons but mostly because of the price difference. 

Gonna start saving for a new lens now


----------



## 07Vios

In case you want a 100mm f2.8, it's on sale right now at the Canon refurbed site.

Canon Direct Store- EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM Refurbished


----------



## 07Vios

TCampbell said:


> 07Vios said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure what you meant by close up, so I gave some macro shots and some close ups. Disregard the white DC shoes. That was shot with an 85mm, and I can't figure out how to take it out. I deleted it, but it became an attachment for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can edit your post... but don't look in the main body of the post, look in the section below the post for a button labeled "Manage Attachments".  You should see the attachments in a sub-window and you can remove them from there.
> 
> There are two parts... a bottom area which shows what you have attached to the current message, and a top area that shows what you've uploaded to the forum site.  If that attachment appears in any other message then you wouldn't want to delete it from the top area (otherwise the other message would have a broken attachment.)
> 
> BTW, I _really_ like the EF-S 60mm f/2.8 USM Macro.  I no longer use an EF-S body (well... other than my 60Da but that's an astrophotography camera body that only gets attached to telescopes, not camera lenses) so I ultimately gave my 60mm to a relative.  I practically wax-poetic about what a great lens that is (I think it is quite possibly the best EF-S lens ever made by Canon.)
> 
> I have the EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro and the EF-S 60mm definitely competes with respect to image quality.  Considering the 60mm costs about half the price of the 100mm, I think that lens is quite a bargain (although you cannot put the EF-S 60mm on a full-frame body.  Also keep in mind that an EF-S lens only has to maintain good image quality to a distance of about 15 mm from the lens center axis... whereas an EF lens has to hold good image quality to a distance of about 22mm from center axis... which explains why it's possible to get less expensive EF-S lenses that perform extremely well (it's easier for them to perform well.))
> 
> You can think of a 60mm lens on a crop-body as being the equivalent of a 100mm lens on a full-frame body.  The angle of view will be about the same.  A longer macro is nice for subjects where you don't necessarily want to get too close (e.g. insects that might run away) but for product & food photos you (hopefully) don't have to worry about your subject running away and it'll allow your camera to be a bit closer (which will still be fairly far back... just not nearly as far as a 100mm lens.)  It's also nice to have a longer macro lens focal length for images where you might be so close that your shadow or the camera's shadow may interfere with the lighting -- a longer lens puts you farther away when doing true close-up work.
Click to expand...


Thanks, I was finally able to delete that other picture.


And the 60mm is on sale too. I should have posted this in my other comment, but I forgot to.

Canon Direct Store- EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM Refurbished


----------



## samiamw625

07Vios said:


> Congrats on the purchase. As for close up shots (like macro work?)? I would go with a Canon 100mm f2.8 (L or non-L). I can provide some example pics if you are interested.



i would like to see some example pics


----------



## Siconds

samiamw625 said:


> 07Vios said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the purchase. As for close up shots (like macro work?)? I would go with a Canon 100mm f2.8 (L or non-L). I can provide some example pics if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to see some example pics
Click to expand...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/canon/322326-should-i-buy-canon-t4i-t5i-2.html#post2911201


----------



## thepilgrimsdream

The Canon 50 1.8 II is a great lens for the money, if you can stretch you're budget a 50 1.4 and 85 1.8 are great lenses for portraits


----------



## Siconds

thepilgrimsdream said:


> The Canon 50 1.8 II is a great lens for the money, if you can stretch you're budget a 50 1.4 and 85 1.8 are great lenses for portraits


I'm actually trying to decide between between the Canon 50 1.4 and the Sigma


----------



## Drew_Santana

I put together a side-by-side comparison chart here:  Canon T4i vs. Canon T5i | SWEET REVIEWS.  Basically, there's not really much of a difference between the two.


----------



## Qveon

Siconds said:


> I have decided to go with the T4i as it's very cheap right now and the T4i is essentially the same as the T5i. As for another lens, I'm still a bit confused on what I should get but I'll worry about that bit later.
> Thank you everyone for your help!


IMO that lens should do you well for a while. I would get a Canon 430ex II speedlite next. The speedlite gets your camera the ability to use auto focus assist beam to focus in dark situations and TTL controlled fill flash great for shooting outdoors or bounce for shooting indoors. Just those options alone will make your photos better exposed and more crisp especially in low light not to mention you can get your feet wet in flash photography cause IIRC the camera has built in wireless flash control with the 430 TTL or manual.

edit if you are really itching for a lens I would get a 50mm 1.8 cause its cheap, but I would stick with the kit till you find out what you need. Cause G.A.S. is hard on the wallet


----------



## Digibill

If video is not that important to you why not get the t3i and save even more?


----------



## JeremyD

T4i is pretty much the T5i with a little bit more features from what i've learned and seen. I own a T4I and love the features it gives me as I advance my photography career.


----------



## Homerjsimpson

Good choice... I also went with the T4I, when had the choice.. The T5I doesn`t have any real updates. And the 60D... Well it is just heavier and actually performance wise better is T4I. 650D doesn`t have the top LCD< but why do you need it, if you can easily adjust everything by touching the touchscreen? Also T4I has stereo recording, 60D has mono recording.. T4i all the way  But to be honest, doesn`t really matter... It is all about the person, not the camera


----------



## PostcardTravlers

Here's some comparisons Canon T4i vs T5i - Our Analysis I'm a filmmaker so the video is my focus with cameras. I understand the T4i is a good one. I'm curious about the audio inputs. Audio (ability to plug in pro mics), low Depth of field, and auto focus since I'll need it with my jib, are my goals when choosing a camera. I'm liking I will be able to use my other canon lenses across other canons. I've been search a long time and I decided on the T41 then yes I just seen the 'T5i' but only advantage is longer battery life... just get another battery.  I'll take one stop over battery. This is dirt cheap compared to the Canon XL1 that is now a dust collector because it's not HD, ugh! So. We will see here's the link... Canon T4i vs T5i - Our Analysis 

*Advantages of the Canon T4i*





Better maximum light sensitivity*12,800 ISO*vs*6,400 ISO*



The T4i's maximum light sensitivity is 1 f-stop better  
Here's another link for comparison http://www.examiner.com/article/canon-t5i-700d-vs-t4i-650d-new-camera-is-same-as-old-one  I'm not sure what the 
[h=3]""(700D)"" means??  vs.  (650D) ??   Maybe you can enlighten me.  [/h]
 



Siconds said:


> Hello, I am somewhat new to the realm of DSLR photography and I've been wanting to purchase a DSLR for quite some time now. Long story short, I have had my eye on the T4i for the past few months and when I was just about to purchase the T4i, Canon announced that the T5i would be released around the end of April.
> 
> What I'm trying to decide is if the new features and improvements included with the T5i are really "worth it". As of now the T4i body is $100 cheaper than the pre-order price for the T5i body because it's being discontinued or whatever. My budget isn't so tight that I couldn't purchase one or the other, it's more of which is the better deal.
> 
> Also, would it be better to buy the kit lens for now or to purchase the body and some other lens? I pretty much like landscape and anything from dogs to smaller objects.
> 
> Thanks in advanced and sorry for my limited vocabulary


----------



## PostcardTravlers

PS Here's a video T5i and Canon SL1: TWO NEW Canon DSLR Cameras + NEW STM Lenses » CheesyCam


----------

